# Air Compressor



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Old air compressor getting on its last leg needs replacing. Want about 18-20 cfm. Quincy 700.oo more than IR and 900.00 more than Campbell Haulsfeld but is made completely in the USA. Quincy should last a lifetime. Would be better to go this route or go with cheaper and have money free for other things. IR compressor I checked out has compressor made in India and motor made in Mexico. Leaning toward the Quincy because gives Americans jobs.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What size is your tank? Is it still in good shape?

I bought a factory reman Saylor-Beall pump (Made in USA), picked up a used sixty gallon tank from the scrap yard and mounted the new pump and a 5hp 3 phase motor to it, then used the old 30 gallon tank as an additional storage tank in the shop for a total of 90 gallons.

Look at duty cycle as well, no point in buying one that you have to wait on to cool down.

Here is a link to a previous discussions on air compressors.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/11538-air-compressor-recommendations/


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Mlappin looked at the Saylor-Beall website. Have got 2 5 h.p. and one 10 h.p. motors that we used on tobacco barns.all are 1750 rpm motors. The Quincy that I called about is continuous run. Will check on price of the Saylor -Beall. Great Idea. Have been looking on craigslist have not found anything that I could use these motors on as of yet.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

See if you can find a local distributor for Saylor-Beall, when I bought mine the local place had a factory reman just in still bolted to the shipping pallet.

I think you'll be happy with em, cast iron construction with everything on them being rebuildable, babbet style rod bearings, needle bearings on the wrist pins, etc.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a couple of IR's and would not recommend them. They run OK but overheat pretty quickly. Fortunately I work slow......


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe I can check with Grainger on Thursday to see if they carry Saylor-Beall. I looked at the Saylor-Beall website and was impressed. But honest with you I had never heard of Saylor-Beall but being in business since 1915 must being doing something right. I don't know if Graingers carry them but it would be good because Graingers gives a 10% discount with your N.C. Farm Bureau membership card.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought it was rather silly that you have to contact the company directly to get the name of a distributor in your area.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I've got a couple of IR's and would not recommend them. They run OK but overheat pretty quickly. Fortunately I work slow......


What kind of IR? Have a T30 type compressor powered by a 7.5 hp 240V motor at the dairy, and have never had a problem with it, even during a long cleaning session on the big square baler.

(Listening to this because some day I would like to buy a real air compressor for my own place.)


----------

